# Is this is normal? I think my hedgie is masturbating?



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

A lot of times, either when I'm holding him or have him on the floor to explore, he will be in a ball, stretch all fours out and be sucking what I can only assume are his genitals as all legs are accounted for, and thrusting- is this normal? Has anyone else experienced the same behavior? He (Scribbles) turns 1 this month and we've had him for 3 1/2 months. Any insight would be much help, thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, it is very normal. If you do a search in this section of the forum, you can find all sorts of threads on it. :lol:


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Yep, they do it. And they're not so private about it either.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, glad it's normal!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

It really freaked me out the first time I caught my boy doing it because I thought he was seizing! Now I know better :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

EryBee said:


> It really freaked me out the first time I caught my boy doing it because I thought he was seizing! Now I know better :lol:


I did the same thing the first time one of my anointed in front of me. Was like "oh my god whats wrong with her!" followed by "awww, she's anointing". I've yet to catch Loki in his boy time though, I know he does it just cause well....I hear a sounds like lips smacking...


----------

